# Call me nuts but......



## illini (Aug 23, 2008)

has any one thought of house training a goat? Our new little bucking would rather be with us than the goats and he loves to hang out with the dogs. So far he has spend 2 days in the house and seems to like it. I will not keep in the house he will have to go out with the ours . I was just wondering if it was even possible. :slapfloor:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I don't think they would be able to be housebroken, but I know some people put diapers on little bottle babies so they can be in the house! :ROFL:


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

lol yes diapers. Maxinne took a liking to the TV when she was sick. She got to stay in the house for 2 or 3 nights. She was lots of trouble even though she was sick. Saw herself in the trash can and knocked it over when she head butted it. :slapfloor: 

But I don't think you could house train them. Maybe you could teach them to pee in a certain place, they seem to have more control over that then their poo.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

I actually have heard of some people being able to house-train their goats. It takes A LOT of hard work, patience, and consistency but it can be done. 

We tried with our first goats, they were bottle-babies. They had the peeing down for the most part but pooping was a little harder. We were not consistent enough though. It was cute because Rosie would try so hard to get it right and would put her two front feet in the box and then pee, thinking she was doing it right. :roll:  It was too cute but kinda frustrating.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

When I had Lucky in the house I'd lead him to a newspaper when he was done with his bottle...he'd almost get it right. Then when he was a week old I started taking him out with the dogs. I think he thinks he's a puppy. We get the peeing pretty well now...but the pooping is another story. He lives in the barn now with the other kids...but he still comes inside once in a while...he's such a sweetie.


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

I have brought babies in when they were feeling well but as soon as they started to feel better they were a one goat wrecking crew in to everything. I didn't even have time to worry about the peeing and pooing I was too busy trying to save the newspaper, lamps, everything on top of the dining room table. THey might not be as happy in the barn but I value my sanity!!! Just for the record I am not the best dog trainer either!


----------



## harmonygoats (Nov 20, 2007)

We had one that was house trained. She was won in a raffle when she was about a month old. 
she stayed in the house till she was 9 months old as long as we were home. She finally went out when she kept hogging the bed. Anyway, we let her out every hour and praised her when she went to the bathroom(took about 3 weeks). Eventually she never had accidents in the house. When she had to go she would stand by the door to be let out. She would go out and then come right back in like a dog. She didn't get into anything and she had one chair that was only hers. Mostly she would stay in her chair and watch tv. Didn't get onto the other furniture or in the trash. OK so she was a little spoiled.LOL


----------



## deenak (Oct 10, 2007)

Harmonygoats I am totally impressed!!


----------



## heavenlyhaven (Apr 17, 2008)

i have heard of a lot of ppl house training goats
i've raised 3 goats in the house
they had a cage with hay in it that they would go into at night or when no one was home
well, without prompting from me they would go in the cage to "go"
i had to clean it out alot but that was better than the rug or wherever

i was told that if you have an indoor dog that is well house broken they will learn if you put them out when you put the dog out

however, even a well trained house cat will spray if he smells a female in heat and i have had a dog lift his leg in the house when a friend brought her dog by who was a male

so...
...can you see where this is heading...?
there is NO WAY i would have an intact buck in the house for very long
that 'stuff' is thick and sticky and gross and just YUCK
i would not want it sprayed in my house :shocked:


----------



## illini (Aug 23, 2008)

Hmmmm 

Well I guess anythings is possible right. I dont really plan on him staying in the house but since he has a cold and all.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> has any one thought of house training a goat? Our new little bucking would rather be with us than the goats and he loves to hang out with the dogs. So far he has spend 2 days in the house and seems to like it. I will not keep in the house he will have to go out with the ours . I was just wondering if it was even possible. :slapfloor:


If it were me......... I wouldn't potty train an intact buck....As he gets older....Pee-u ...can you imagine.... :shocked: 
A doe may be a different story.... 

...I to have 2 buck youngsters that want to come inside the house...because my DH let them come in for a minute and I said no ...get them out...... they might pee...... :worried: ......now....when I let them in the yard ...the first thing they do is follow me to the door..LOL....I go in the house and they actually knock and verbally tell me....Let me in.....they even get pushy ...when I open the door....and try to come in.....but I will not let them .......LOL


----------



## Sonrise Farm (Sep 18, 2008)

I can barely house train a dog let alone a goat! Personally, I wouldn't do it . . . . :greengrin:. Goats aren't afraid to shoot pellets wherever they want. . . .


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> I can barely house train a dog let alone a goat! Personally, I wouldn't do it . . . . :greengrin:. Goats aren't afraid to shoot pellets wherever they want. . . .


so true about the goat......It sounds like.... being pelleted with bomb-lets.....watch out ... :shocked:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

When I first got my Bootsie, she was an only goat for awhile...she was in the house with me through the day and slept in her stall at night...thru the day she learned to go to the back door with my dog...went out to potty then would beat at the door with her little nubs to get back in...8 years later I still have dents in the aluminum from her, she went out permanently when my Dolly became her buddy and well...DH didn';t like sharing the couch with a goatie, much less having her make high speed passes OVER him while he napped...she used to play tag with the cat..lol


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

I would put down old bath towels and they would do their business on those, we've had 5 house goats in our kitchen at one time.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a friend who has 2 house goats. They are Nana aged 7 and Spook (a wether) aged 1. They have a little area with sand in it, and they go there to poop and pee and are entirely house broken.

so it IS possible


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I had a goat that was Potty trained. As soon as she had her bottle she would be taken outside and as sson as she went potty she was given a treat and she came back inside.


----------

